# Looking For An Original Kayfun Lite Or Russian 91.



## Alex (13/4/14)

Does anyone have stock of the originals, or know where I can source one reliably from overseas. I am just tired of dealing with all the issues with these clones which are really a hit or miss thing. I can't be bothered with the frustration, and would rather have the peace of mind knowing that the original equipment is built to spec.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

Alex said:


> Does anyone have stock of the originals, or know where I can source one reliably from overseas. I am just tired of dealing with all the issues with these clones which are really a hit or miss thing. I can't be bothered with the frustration, and would rather have the peace of mind knowing that the original equipment is built to spec.
> 
> Thanks in advance


try the manufacturer, Svoemesto. Dont know if they ship to SA, but its likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

http://www.svoemesto.de/kayfun-lite-plus/kayfun-lite-plus.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (13/4/14)

Tom said:


> http://www.svoemesto.de/kayfun-lite-plus/kayfun-lite-plus.html


Thanks for the direct link @Tom 

Considering I paid R500 for the clone, I may as well just have paid up the remaining 300 and the shipping to get this landed here

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (13/4/14)

Also check the wire they sell here

http://www.svoemesto.de/do-it-yourself/nichrom-heizdraht-3-x-0-10-gezwirbelt-1m.html

Unfortunately I don't really understand the words, even with English selected on their website, but the pic makes it look like braided nichrome.


----------



## Alex (13/4/14)

Tom said:


> try the manufacturer, Svoemesto. Dont know if they ship to SA, but its likely



Thanks bro, I may be wrong, but it seems as though they don't ship to SA.


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

devdev said:


> Also check the wire they sell here
> 
> http://www.svoemesto.de/do-it-yourself/nichrom-heizdraht-3-x-0-10-gezwirbelt-1m.html
> 
> Unfortunately I don't really understand the words, even with English selected on their website, but the pic makes it look like braided nichrome.


it is


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks bro, I may be wrong, but it seems as though they don't ship to SA.


try contacting them, there may be an option.


----------



## Alex (13/4/14)

Thanks @Tom, perhaps they can make a plan for me


----------



## Gizmo (13/4/14)

75 euros is still R1091.43 then atleast R500 shipping. it is still very pricey I think


----------



## Alex (13/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> 75 euros is still R1091.43 then atleast R500 shipping. it is still very pricey I think



It does cost a fair bit more, but when you consider that it's really just a tool which serves an important function, well to me anyway,and is designed to be taken apart and re-assembled on a regular basis. The materials and quality are hugely important, aside from the aesthetics. 

Not that it needs saying, but I'll say it anyway. Sometimes... going cheap is not the best option in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Agreed @Alex

If local retailers stocked the originals and the clones, I would definitely buy the originals. 

But the hassle and ordering internationally makes it simpler for me to just support the local retailers. 

If I knew exactly what I wanted (which is part of the problem for me) then I would order the original internationally.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

I have an Orignal Russian 91 coming from http://www.vapordna.com/ $92.50 Shipping $45 but have a second coming for a mate so we shared shipping costs! 

Unfortunately their tracking system they are using doesn't really work so I have no idea when it's gonna arrive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

